# What you blazing?



## Dre777 (Dec 13, 2015)

huckleberry platinum cookies and some home grown Orange Juice X dj short blueberry


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> huckleberry platinum cookies and some home grown Orange Juice X dj short blueberry


Sounds like you need some pancakes and you got yourself a stoner breakfast.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm snackin' on ISS bubblegum.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 14, 2015)

Smoking my defoliated mess


----------



## Yekke (Dec 15, 2015)

The second half of a joint I smoked before, containing half Jacks Cleaner #2 and half Legends Ultimate Indica.
Might top it off with some Golden Diesel iceolator hash to close the day


----------



## Krake (Dec 17, 2015)

A mates Jack Herer home grown


----------



## caveman117 (Dec 17, 2015)

my grape gum (from ripper seeds) nice hybrid and a pretty fun strain to watch flower out.


----------



## mcwasyan (Dec 17, 2015)

In my country we smoking all killing cannabis what we can to grow and to buy.
I smoked and growed Auto AK47, Auto Bluerry, Cali mist, Afghani, AK47, northern lights, LSD, Russian Snow, Super Critical Auto, White Russian and other unknown killing sorts


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm Smoking some of that chronic from Krypton


----------



## Josch Edgington (Dec 19, 2015)

Gots me a lil chiesel funk and some watermelon man


----------



## Josch Edgington (Dec 19, 2015)

caveman117 said:


> my grape gum (from ripper seeds) nice hybrid and a pretty fun strain to watch flower out.


nice


----------



## caveman117 (Dec 19, 2015)

thanks man, I'm pretty happy with that strain, thr pic makes it look a lot lighter color than it really is.


----------



## Yekke (Dec 20, 2015)

Golden Diesel F3 #72


----------



## Dat Dank (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm usually a fan of indicas only on the weekends since they make me lethargic and sleepy, typically. I came across this strain called "black magic" at the dispensary that I frequent in So Cal. So far it's my favorite of 2015. It's calming effects are immediate. I've been using it with a Pax 2 vaporizer, which is hands down, the best dry herb vape that I've had thus far. The only sucky part is you can't tell when the herb is fully vaped since it's a dark color purple. Also the dispensary put an image of "Baphomet" on the label, I guess to tie into the name black magic. Haven't been possessed yet, so I guess it's a win!


----------



## krt1234 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mr Nice -medicine man. "Be careful with this medicine.......maaaaan"


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yekke said:


> Golden Diesel F3 #72
> View attachment 3568668


it looks so magical!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yekke said:


> Golden Diesel F3 #72
> View attachment 3568668


----------



## meristem (Dec 22, 2015)

vaping kief in mflb. It's great for kief!


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 27, 2015)

Soliloqueen, animal cookies, bounty killer, pile driver x jack herer, gold star x jack herer


----------



## Dre777 (Jan 4, 2016)

Dre777 said:


> huckleberry platinum cookies and some home grown Orange Juice X dj short blueberry


Ha, your right I should .... Can't wait to try d n a's strawberry banana and dj gold along with some white sage from karma and rainbow mango kush from ca patient gardens


----------



## Dre777 (Jan 4, 2016)

Now I've only got something called starburst from a local co op that's sub par.... The good ones come and go or you gotta do it yourself .... Hard getting beans here in winter


----------



## vostok (Jan 4, 2016)

For me its Power-Plant a sativa from south Africa, just a test at this stage to see if she's cured

then later to my сантехников восторг (plumbers delight) a multi mix indica

that just guarantees to blog up my gear, 

great for those that make hash ..ugh!


----------



## haloman420 (Jan 4, 2016)

BuddaDean


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Might not be up to some of your standards. But this is some Northern lights from 00 seeds.


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 13, 2016)

black destroyer and blueberry og from ossc


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm smoking on a custom cross named Hillbilly Hobby; Pre '98 Bubba Kush x Moonshine Haze. Fucking amazing.

Thanks again, @homebrew420


----------



## PKHydro (Jan 13, 2016)

Some Violator Kush 90u bubble hash.


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 13, 2016)

Good 'OL Shunk.....


----------



## Dblock180 (Jan 13, 2016)

caveman117 said:


> my grape gum (from ripper seeds) nice hybrid and a pretty fun strain to watch flower out.


Ohhh SHIT !!!! DUDE, U gotta holla....


----------



## Dblock180 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fuckin 


ttystikk said:


> I'm smoking on a custom cross named Hillbilly Hobby; Pre '98 Bubba Kush x Moonshine Haze. Fucking amazing.
> 
> Thanks again, @homebrew420


FUCKIN INSANE !!! MOUTH WATERING...NEED some !!!


----------

